# información sobre las Preserved Libs en la terminal.

## malariax

Hola, me gustaría saber si es posible configurar portage para que no me muestre las Preserved Libs en la terminal después de cada proceso de instalación/desinstalacion. GRACIAS

----------

## esteban_conde

Veamos, cuando te dice que tienes que ejecutar emerge @preseved-rebuild  inmediatamente antes te da un listado de librerias instaladas que debes actualizar, en su dia me planteé la misma pregunta que tu te haces, despues de investigar un poco con equery desinstalé paquetes que ya no necesitaba otros los actualicé a mano y por último hice lo que se esperaba de mi es decir emerge @preserved-rebuild.

Desinstala sólo cuando estes muy seguro.

----------

## malariax

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Veamos, cuando te dice que tienes que ejecutar emerge @preseved-rebuild  inmediatamente antes te da un listado de librerias instaladas que debes actualizar, en su dia me planteé la misma pregunta que tu te haces, despues de investigar un poco con equery desinstalé paquetes que ya no necesitaba otros los actualicé a mano y por último hice lo que se esperaba de mi es decir emerge @preserved-rebuild.
> 
> Desinstala sólo cuando estes muy seguro.

 

Gracias por la contestación, pero la duda que planteo no tiene que ver con instalar o desinstalar librerías/programas de manera que vayan desapareciendo los avisos sobre las "Preserved Libs", si no como desactivar ese mensaje y activarlo cuando desee saber de esas librerías, me gustaría saber si existe alguna flag o algún archivo de configuración para que simplemente deje de mostrar ese mensaje.

----------

## esteban_conde

Hasta donde yo se te podria responder un NO categorico, aunque en el foro hay mucha gente que se podria explicar mejor que yo la razón que yo veo es que emerge ha añadido esa nueva funcionalidad para avisar que hay librerias instaladas que ya no tienen soporte en portage las cuales pueden estar siendo utilizadas  por algun programa o no, su funcionalidad es obvia tienes que actualizar los programas que dependan de ellas y luego borrarlas con emerge --depclean, portage no es perfecto pero ha evolucionado durante muchos años y aunque sigue siendo complicado es la herramienta más versatil de Gentoo y la que lo hace singular y de momento no superado.

----------

## quilosaq

@malariax:

esteban_conde tiene razón. No se puede eliminar el mensaje porque la programación de emerge no lo contempla. Si que se puede reducir la cantidad de información que dará emerge utilizando la opción --quiet. Eso afectará a los avisos de preserved-rebuild como al resto de avisos que dará emerge.

----------

## malariax

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Hasta donde yo se te podria responder un NO categorico, aunque en el foro hay mucha gente que se podria explicar mejor que yo la razón que yo veo es que emerge ha añadido esa nueva funcionalidad para avisar que hay librerias instaladas que ya no tienen soporte en portage las cuales pueden estar siendo utilizadas  por algun programa o no, su funcionalidad es obvia tienes que actualizar los programas que dependan de ellas y luego borrarlas con emerge --depclean, portage no es perfecto pero ha evolucionado durante muchos años y aunque sigue siendo complicado es la herramienta más versatil de Gentoo y la que lo hace singular y de momento no superado.

 

En esto coincido totalmente, aunque no sea perfeto, el sistema portage es bastante milagroso y es de muchisima ayuda a la hora de compilar. La verdad es que estoy muy de acuerdo con esta funcionalidad, según he leido por ahí se puede desactivar la preservación de librerías añadiendo a make.conf la siguiente línea

```
FEATURES="-preserve-libs"
```

No me parece muy recomendable, pero bueno... A ver si consigo de alguna manera filtrar la información de las dichosas "Preserved Libs" mediante algún comando tipo grep o algo así. Gracias.

----------

## quilosaq

Desactivar preserve-libs y mas información:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Preserve-libs

----------

## gringo

la verdad no entiendo muy bien que ganas no usando preserve-libs. Si no lo usas te saltará otro tipo de mensaje de portage avisándote de que tienes paquetes que necesitan recompilarse y que ejecutes revdep-rebuild.

Quiero decir, tiene que haber a la fuerza algún mecanismo de control como este,  si no como se supone que vas a saber que está roto ?

o igual no he entendido cuál es el problema ...

saluetes

----------

